# ' -

## LAEN

> ** 
>           | :  
>    -     
>         ,       . ³       .      .           .           :
>  39.   ;
>  43.       ;
>  44.       ;
>  57.   ;
>  64. -2   (.ϳ);
> ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

, .

----------


## s27501

23 ?      ,  ..   12 ,  .  23-24 .    ,    .

----------


## Ch!p

,          .

----------

,      !!!   ?

----------


## LAEN

**, 1 .  -

----------


## SemenSemenych

,   .     , :,   .      ,      .           ,    ,  , ,      "". ,.      ...

----------


## s27501

-  -  0,00.  - 1,5 .   - 3  (. ), -5 , 5 -7 , -8,5 , -11 . -13,5 , -16,5 .,   (200   ), -18  ( ,    ), -19 , -20,5 , -22 , -23,5 , -24,5 . -26 .     .    55   .  5     11 . 
     ""   " "    ,   ""      .      200   2  . 
        200 ? 
  "".  - 650-715 ,

----------

> - 3  (. ), -5

   ,  2          (   )      ,   ,    .
-        " "  _

----------


## Ch!p

> 200   2  .

        ,      ,                .       .

----------


## s27501

-    .           ( ).  ,  ,   .

----------

,             .      .              .       (  )     .      ,     .      .(  ),,       .   ,  .                  .           .      ,    .

----------

